

Twitter pays engineer $10 mln as Silicon Valley tussles for talent - gohwell
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/twitter-pays-engineer-10-mln-105959384.html

======
Timothee
There's a bit of a difference between "engineer" and "senior vice president of
engineering".

Further down, you can read:

 _even entry-level engineers can draw lucrative salaries in the Valley. Google
Inc offered $150,000 in annual wages plus $250,000 in restricted stock options
to snag a recent PhD graduate_

Being a PhD graduate doesn't make you "entry-level".

